# Groin Protector



## bvbellomo (May 18, 2019)

I am looking for a groin protector that will let me fight full contact MMA style.  I usually don't fight that hard, but don't see anything wrong wearing a groin protector made for it while point sparring or lighter free fighting.  I have been kicked in the groin before hard enough both my feet came off the ground.  I apologize if this is the wrong place on the forum.

The groin protector I used until yesterday was 13 years old, an underarmour cup - probably recommended to me as a new student because it was cheap and not much was available.  Yesterday the elastic finally disintegrated, and it no longer stays on.

I have compression shorts (not sure the brand) with a built in cup that I tried a year ago looking for a more comfortable replacement.  They are way too tight around my thighs, and going a larger size up would be way too loose around my waist.


----------



## JR 137 (May 18, 2019)

Can you take the cup out of it and just get a new holder or whatever it’s called?

Comfort and fit are a personal thing. What’s comfortable to one person is uncomfortable to another. Just like shoes. 

I’ve always worn the old style jock strap with cup pouch in it. Like the one Allen was wearing in the beginning of The Hangover  I used to wear boxer briefs under it and compression shorts over it all to keep everything in place. Sounds uncomfortable but it actually wasn’t.

I now wear Nike Pro Combat compression shorts as my underwear and a McDavid jock strap with cup pouch over it. Everything stays where it’s supposed to and it’s comfortable. I bought a pair of McDavid compression shorts with cup pouch, but it didn’t fit me right - too tight in certain places and too loose in other places. 

It’s just one of those things that you’ve probably got to go through a few different things until you find the right thing. And once you do, you stick to it.


----------



## bvbellomo (May 18, 2019)

I am not sure of the terminology, but I am having trouble finding a good "holder", not the cup itself.  Cups are interchangeable, and almost all of them are fine.  

I might just need to stick with an old style jock strap with a cup pouch.

I swear all athletic clothing, not just martial arts, is made for men with big bellies and skinny thighs.  But heavier MMA pros on TV have muscular legs and 6-packs, if they are wearing compression, it isn't the stuff I've tried.


----------



## Headhunter (May 18, 2019)

Doesn't matter it'll still like hell if you get kicked there


----------



## Danny T (May 18, 2019)

Check out Diamond
Athletic cups, jock straps, and shorts for high-impact athletes


----------



## Buka (May 18, 2019)

BvBellomo, welcome to Martial talk, bro.


----------



## JR 137 (May 18, 2019)

bvbellomo said:


> I am not sure of the terminology, but I am having trouble finding a good "holder", not the cup itself.  Cups are interchangeable, and almost all of them are fine.
> 
> I might just need to stick with an old style jock strap with a cup pouch.
> 
> I swear all athletic clothing, not just martial arts, is made for men with big bellies and skinny thighs.  But heavier MMA pros on TV have muscular legs and 6-packs, if they are wearing compression, it isn't the stuff I've tried.


I’ve got bigger thighs and a smaller waist (my belly hangs over my actual waist  ). Nike and Under Armour fit me pretty well. I like Nike’s material more, as it’s lighter. You might want to give either of those a try. But the old-school jock strap rarely is an issue for anyone. There’s really much to them to not fit right.

Nike makes a version of the Pro Combat shorts I wear with a pouch. I’ve never tried them to have an opinion.


----------



## dvcochran (May 18, 2019)

I have always heard it referred to as a jock strap. @Danny T 's site looks like very good stuff but pricy IMHO. Of course it is protecting the "jewels".  If you are happy with the cup you have now, it may be cheaper to find a set with the style strap you like and toss the new cup. I do like the idea of the extra ring of elastic on some the styles on the Diamond MMA site.
FWIW, there is a site with the URL of jockstrap.com. I am pretty sure it is NOT what you are looking for. Unless you work for Chippendales.
Century calls it a supporter. Makes sense. They are $6.99.


----------



## JR 137 (May 18, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I have always heard it referred to as a jock strap. @Danny T 's site looks like very good stuff but pricy IMHO. Of course it is protecting the "jewels".  If you are happy with the cup you have now, it may be cheaper to find a set with the style strap you like and toss the new cup. I do like the idea of the extra ring of elastic on some the styles on the Diamond MMA site.
> FWIW, there is a site with the URL of jockstrap.com. I am pretty sure it is NOT what you are looking for. Unless you work for Chippendales.
> Century calls it a supporter. Makes sense. They are $6.99.


As far as I know, they’ve always been called athletic supporters by the manufacturers. Jock strap is just what everyone else called them. 

Remember the movie Grease? “If you can’t be an athlete, be an athletic supporter.” I’m definitely not a fan of that movie nor any other musical, but it’s a great line nonetheless. Working in college athletics, the non-coaching staff - admin, athletic trainers, strength and conditioning, etc. were all called support staff. I always throw in an athletic supporters referring to us whenever I could. I always wanted someone to use it unknowingly but it never happened.


----------



## Danny T (May 18, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I have always heard it referred to as a jock strap. @Danny T 's site looks like very good stuff but pricy IMHO. Of course it is protecting the "jewels".  If you are happy with the cup you have now, it may be cheaper to find a set with the style strap you like and toss the new cup. I do like the idea of the extra ring of elastic on some the styles on the Diamond MMA site.
> FWIW, there is a site with the URL of jockstrap.com. I am pretty sure it is NOT what you are looking for. Unless you work for Chippendales.
> Century calls it a supporter. Makes sense. They are $6.99.


Diamond is pricey...however, is the most comfortable groin protection system I've ever worn.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2019)

Shock Doctor.


----------



## dvcochran (May 19, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Shock Doctor.


I use a Shock Doctor Outside protector. Sounds like they do not work for MMA.


----------

